# ICD 10 code for outpatient dvt & vte prophylaxis



## chandrabailey (Dec 1, 2015)

Can anyone help me with the code for dvt & vte prophylaxis?


----------



## donnagullikson (Jul 11, 2017)

Try Z40.8


----------

